# مختصون بتسخين المسابح بالطاقة الشمسية بالمدينة المنورة



## الطاقة الشمسية (3 مارس 2009)

نحن شركة التقانة العصرية متخصصون بتركيب انظمة تسخين المسابح بالطاقة الشمسية بالمدينة المنورة علما ان مميزات انظمتنا كالتالي:​ 
[font=af_hijaz]1/نظام شمسي بسيط و آمن.[/font]
[font=af_hijaz]2/[font=af_hijaz]ديمومة العمل دون أعطال[/font][/font]
[font=af_hijaz]3/شبه غير مرئي فوق سطح منزلكم.[/font]
[font=af_hijaz]4/يوفّر حتّى عشرة أشهر من السّباحة المريحة.[/font]​ 

[font=af_hijaz]حيث إن إسـتخدام الطاقة الشمسـية لتسـخين مياه أحواض السـباحة يعتبر من أفضل مجالات التي يمكن فيها إسـتخدام الطاقة الشمسـية المتجددة بشـكل عملي وإقتصـادي نظرا لكون إنخفـاض سـعر الألواح الشـمسـية التي تسـتعمل في تطبيقات تسخين المسـابح مقارنة بأنواع الألواح الشـمسـية الأخرى.[/font]​ 

[font=af_hijaz]مما[/font][font=af_hijaz]لا شك فيه أن استخدام الطاقة الكهربائية في تدفئة المسابح يعتبر من الناحية[/font][font=af_hijaz]التشغيلية مكلفاً جداً ، فالطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لتدفئة كميات كبيرة من الماء و[/font][font=af_hijaz]المحافظة على درجة حرارتها إلى الحد المناسب للسباحة يعتبر مرتفعاً بدرجة قد تحرم[/font][font=af_hijaz]الكثيرين من أصحاب المسابح الخاصة من ممارسة السباحة و الاستمتاع بها في معظم أوقات[/font][font=af_hijaz]العام . و لتوفر قدر كاف من الإشعاع الشمسي و بالأخص في الفترات الباردة من العام[/font][font=af_hijaz]في المناطق ذات المناخ الصحراوي ، لذا فان الطاقة الشمسية يمكن أن تكون مصدراً[/font][font=af_hijaz]فعّالاً لتدفئة مياه المسابح و الاستفادة منها لتشمل فصول الربيع و الخريف و الشتاء أحيانا.[/font]​ 

[font=af_hijaz]و لمزيد من التفاصيل و الحصول على عروض اسعارنا بعد الزيارة الميدانية للمسبح نرجو مراسلتنا على البريد الإلكتروني ادناه:[/font]​ 


[font=af_hijaz]شركة التقانة العصرية للصيانة[/font]


[font=af_hijaz]xxxxxxxx[/font]
أتمنى وضع رابط لموقع على الشبكة ... بالنسبة للتواصل فقط عبر البريد الخاص .... قوانين الملتقى .... المشرف​


----------



## قندس (3 مارس 2009)

نظام ممتاز بس ما ننسى انه ما بنفع في كل الدول بس الاستفادة منه اكيدة في اكتر الايام


----------



## الطاقة الشمسية (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي قندس على مرورك.

هذا النظام يستخدم في كثير من دول العالم و منها كندا التي يكون جوها عشرة اشهر شتاء و شهرين صيف فما بالك بالجو الصحراوي بالدول العربية.

النظام يمكن ان تقل فعاليته بأشهر الشتاء و ليس بالصيف و كذلك تتغير الفعالية بدرجة الحرارة المطلوبه لمياه المسبح و درجة الجو و مساحة المسبح و ما الى ذلك من عوامل.


----------



## الطاقة الشمسية (27 أبريل 2009)

الاخوه الكرام،

يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على الانترنت لمزيد من التفاصيل

www.taqana.com.sa​


----------



## jo7a2006 (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
مشكورين على الموضوع الجميل 
وانا اعاني من نفس المشكلة برودة ماء المسبح حتى في فصل الصيف 
والموقع ما يفتح معي
www.taqana.com.sa​ 
اذا كان تلفونات موجودة ارجو تزويدي بها


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 مارس 2010)

الموقع :
www.taqana.com.sa

وبه ارقام تليفونات​


----------

